# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2011



## PCGH_Marco (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 09/2011 startet am Freitagabend.     Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 3. August 2011 am Kiosk.     Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware     09/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits     freigeschaltet) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games     Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 09/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 09/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Zsinj (29. Juli 2011)

*PCGH 09/2011: Bis zu 200 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung, 10 Jahre PCGH-Archiv als PDF, Bulldozer-Boards, Premium über SSDs*

Scheint eine richtig interessante Ausgabe zu werden


----------



## Hardwarejunky (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH 09/2011: Bis zu 200 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung, 10 Jahre PCGH-Archiv als PDF, Bulldozer-Boards, Premium über SSDs*

...das denk ich auch.... interessant dürfte für viele auch das Archiv der letzten 10 Jahre sein....


----------



## Manfred_89 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH 09/2011: Bis zu 200 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung, 10 Jahre PCGH-Archiv als PDF, Bulldozer-Boards, Premium über SSDs*

Sie wird Inhaltsverzeichnis nach besser als die 08/11.


----------



## jobo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH 09/2011: Bis zu 200 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung, 10 Jahre PCGH-Archiv als PDF, Bulldozer-Boards, Premium über SSDs*

Das hört sich nach einer super Ausgabe an. Die Premium-Ausgabe ist schon seit Wochen bestellt. Die DVD-Ausgabe bekomme ich dann wohl morgen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Premium diesnak schneller als sonst, denn auf die bin ich diesmal besonderst gespannt.
Mir gefällt es, dass es diesmal keine Spielevollversion gibt. Die brauch ich nie.


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH 09/2011: Bis zu 200 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung, 10 Jahre PCGH-Archiv als PDF, Bulldozer-Boards, Premium über SSDs*



jobo schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach einer super Ausgabe an. Die Premium-Ausgabe ist schon seit Wochen bestellt. Die DVD-Ausgabe bekomme ich dann wohl morgen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Premium diesnak schneller als sonst, denn auf die bin ich diesmal besonderst gespannt.
> Mir gefällt es, dass es diesmal keine Spielevollversion gibt. Die brauch ich nie.


Warum holst du dir denn Premium- und DVD-Ausgabe. Die Premium enthält doch auch den Inhalt der DVD-Variante?!


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf die DVD-Ausgabe.


----------



## koe80 (30. Juli 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf die neue ausgabe.

wieder mal sehr interresante themen für mich dabei.


----------



## Jun2007 (30. Juli 2011)

habe die Ausgabe 09/2011 heute erhalten. 
Super.....!!!!
Es fehlt jedoch die Bonus DVD in der Premium-Ausgabe.  

kann ich diese nachträglich erhalten?


----------



## Zsinj (30. Juli 2011)

Jun2007 schrieb:


> Es fehlt jedoch die Bonus DVD in der Premium-Ausgabe.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Diese DVD ist nicht enthalten. 

Es wäre noch interessant, ob es ein allgemeines Abo-Problem ist oder nur einige wenige trifft. Damit wird Computec entweder allen eine Nachschicken oder diejenigen denen die DVD fehlt müssen eine Mail schreiben. 
@PCGH, bitte Info geben was Sache ist, Die DVD brauche ich am ende nicht doppelt


----------



## Johannes_MG (30. Juli 2011)

Könnt ihr bitte in Zukunft z.B. für die Bewegungssteuerung ein Video in Video machen bzw. Bild in Bild? Der Kameraschwenk nerft doch schon sehr und man bekommt die Hälfte nicht mit. Außerdem sind die Videos unterschiedlich laut. Sonst wieder super Ausgabe.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Juhu, endlich Multimonitoring inkl. SoftTH aufgegriffen.

Zu letzterem muss ich leider auch direkt ein paar Korrekturen anbringen:

1. softth.com ist weder von SofTH selbst(das ist von kegetys und auf seiner Seite zu finden) noch vom Config-Tool(das ist von mir und in aktuellerer Version immer hier zu finden) die offizielle Website. Der Betreiber hat zwar von beiden Seiten die Erlaubnis die Software zu verteilen, an zu geben wo das ganze wirklich her kommt halte ich aber für angemessen.

2. In den Versionen 2.x wie ihr sie auch offensichtlich genutzt habt ist jede(!) Bildschirmkombination mit einer beliebigen Anzahl an Monitoren möglich, da hätte Raff seine Armada an Monitoren mal komplett befeuern können.(hier ist der Text auf softth.com nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand...)

3. Dass Fraps gestört wird ist kegetys bekannt und deswegen hat er vor gebaut: Wenn man im Spiel den Application key(das meist unnütze Ding zwischen "Alt GR" und Windowstaste  )und G drückt wird die Framerate eingeblendet und sogar ein Verlauf dargestellt.(ähnlich sieht es bei Screenshots aus: Normale Tools scheitern meist, deswegen ist die Funktion in SoftTH integriert und "überschreibt" die Drucken-Taste)


Spoiler



@Thilo: Ok, ihr hättet mich vielleicht doch fragen sollen  .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2011)

Jun2007 schrieb:


> habe die Ausgabe 09/2011 heute erhalten.
> Super.....!!!!
> Es fehlt jedoch die Bonus DVD in der Premium-Ausgabe.
> 
> kann ich diese nachträglich erhalten?


 


Zsinj schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Diese DVD ist nicht enthalten.
> 
> Es wäre noch interessant, ob es ein allgemeines Abo-Problem ist oder nur einige wenige trifft. Damit wird Computec entweder allen eine Nachschicken oder diejenigen denen die DVD fehlt müssen eine Mail schreiben.
> @PCGH, bitte Info geben was Sache ist, Die DVD brauche ich am ende nicht doppelt


 
Ihr habt in der Tüte keine Zusatz-DVD mit dem SSD-Special?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch nicht .


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ebenfalls keine erhalten 

Außerdem ist meine Ausgabe völlig zerfleddert, und dieser Beipackzettel für World of Tanks ist eingerissen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2011)

Das gibts doch gar nicht. Unsere Premium-Muster waren alle korrekt. Ich werde gleich eine E-Mail an die Produktion schicken, aber wegen des Sonntags kommt natürlich erst morgen eine Antwort.


----------



## Zsinj (31. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> ...und dieser Beipackzettel für World of Tanks ist eingerissen


Jetzt wo du es sagst, der fehlt auch. Nur der gamescon guide ist dabei. Da mich WoT aber nicht interessiert ist mir das nicht mal aufgefallen.


----------



## Jun2007 (31. Juli 2011)

nein hab ich nicht - WoT fehlt bei mir gänzlich....war mir erst gar nicht aufgefallen nur der Guide von der Gamescon war dabei


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Juli 2011)

Das mit der Bonus-DVD kann ich bestätigen - bei mir fehlt sie auch. 
Wäre ja schön, wenn die noch, ohne großen Aufwand, kommen würde. 
WoT fehlt bei mir auch, finde ich persönlich jetzt aber so schlimm.


----------



## spockilein (1. August 2011)

Ich hab da nur eine Frage: Habt Ihr es nötig auf Bildzeitungsniveau zu sinken? 
Bis zu 200% mehr Grafikleistung! Wegen solchen "Tips" kaufe ich mir schon seit Jahren Chip und Co. nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2011)

Das Cover ist das Schaufenster des Hefts, mit dem Zweck, im Laden Kunden anzulocken. Und wir schreiben das nur drauf, wenn es den Fakten entspricht. Als Abonnent muss dich das Cover gar nicht interessieren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hauptsergant (1. August 2011)

9-te Ausgabe ist praktisch komplett auf mein Wunsch zusammengestellt Das heisst - voten bei Umfragen  lohnt sich


----------



## Z28LET (1. August 2011)

Leider kam die Ausgabe erst heute an, Post war irgendwie am Samstag nicht bei uns gewesen.
Auch keine Werbung oder sonstige Briefe.... 

Jetzt hab ich in der Mittagspause mal kurz durchgeblättert. Sieht alles ganz nett aus. 

Aber auch schon ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehler gesehen. 
i3 ohne Hyperthreating, 2500k ohne offenen Multi, 2600k mit 3MB L3 Cache und so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. August 2011)

So, wichtig für alle Premium-Abonnenten. Da diese Menge separat konfektioniert wird, kam es hier zum Bug, dass die Beilagen fehlen. Alle Premium-Abonnenten erhalten automatisch die fehlende CD, die fehlende WoT-Beilage und den Gamescom-Abo-Coupon kostenfrei nachgeliefert. Vermutlich bereits ab Mittwoch.

*Die Handelsmenge ist von dem Problem nicht betroffen.*

Ich kann mich an dieser Stelle nur für den Fehler entschuldigen.


----------



## Jun2007 (1. August 2011)

das ist ja super, 
Vielen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. August 2011)

Nichts zu danken, das ist ja das Mindeste.


----------



## spockilein (1. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Cover ist das Schaufenster des Hefts, mit dem Zweck, im Laden Kunden anzulocken. Und wir schreiben das nur drauf, wenn es den Fakten entspricht. Als Abonnent muss dich das Cover gar nicht interessieren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Und Ihr meint der Kunde kauft das dann wieder? Der denkt mit seiner GF450 macht er fast eine 480 und ist enttäuscht.
Und wie gesagt: das habt Ihr doch nicht nötig.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. August 2011)

Mal kurz aus dem Urlaub dazwischengerufen: Auf dem Titel selbst steht nicht „200% mehr Grafikleistung” sondern „Grafikturbo: Spiele und Anwendungen” (und dann im Stern: Plus 210% Leistung). Und das ist das Ergebnis unserer Tests - mit einer sehr schnellen Grafikkarte haben wir die Leistungsfähigkeit um 210% steigern können; und das obwohl bereits ein auf 4,5 GHz übertakteter 2600k darin arbeitet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Und Ihr meint der Kunde kauft das dann wieder?



Da wir nicht lügen/übertreiben, sondern die Zahlen den Fakten entsprechen (und sei es nur dieser eine Fall): warum nicht? Da der komplette Print-Markt den Bach hinuntergeht, müssen wir auch sehen, wo wir bleiben – und daher auch mal extreme Dinge bewerben, wenn wir sie schon "ertestet" haben. Der Inhalt des Hefts ändert sich dadurch ja nicht, also keine Sorge. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## unkn0wn (3. August 2011)

Hallo!

Bei meiner Ausgabe sind auf den Seiten 27/28 und 33/34 die verschiedenen Farbebenen nicht direkt übereinander, sondern verschoben.
Auf Seite 33 stört das nicht, aber auf Seiten mit Fotos, Diagrammen, farbigen Überschriften etc. schon sehr. (Beim lesen der farbigen Überschriften bekommt man davon "Augenkrebs"  )

Ist das nur bei mir so, oder betrifft das die Ausgaben der anderen auch? 

MfG


----------



## headcracker (3. August 2011)

Meine Premium-Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da. Ich bin zwar kein Abonnent und habe mir die Ausgabe auch erst am 29. Juli online bestellt. Aber heute ist ja schon der 3. August, und sie ist immer noch nicht gekommen. Ist da was falsch gelaufen oder warum dauert das so lange?


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2011)

Heute ist aber auch erst Mittwoch.
Also der erste Tag des Erscheinens für Nichtabonenten!
Denke mal spätestens morgen ist sie bei dir.


----------



## headcracker (3. August 2011)

Hm ok ... nur bei meiner letzten Online-Bestellung hatte ich die Zeitschrift schon am Dienstag.


----------



## Jun2007 (3. August 2011)

hi zusammen, 
fehlende Bonus-DVD und WoT sind heute angekommen. Super 

Echt super Service, weiter so

Grüsse


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2011)

Kleines Update zum Artikel auf Seite 84-85: Der Wettbewerb zur Noblorros-Casemod startet nicht wie angekündigt am 3.8., sondern erst am 4.8. Aufgrund eines Herstellerbesuchs mit spontanem Schnelltest hat sich mein Tagesablauf so verändert, dass mir heute nicht mehr ausreichend Zeit dafür zur Verfügung stand. Ich bitte um Verständnis und vertröste euch hiermit auf morgen.


----------



## BikeRider (3. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Cover ist das Schaufenster des Hefts, mit dem Zweck, im Laden Kunden anzulocken. Und wir schreiben das nur drauf, wenn es den Fakten entspricht. Als Abonnent muss dich das Cover gar nicht interessieren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Warum ? Lesen Abonnenten das Cover nicht ?
Selbst Abonnenten schauen zuerst aufs Cover, auch wenn das Heft aus den Briefkasten kommt.



spockilein schrieb:


> Und Ihr meint der Kunde kauft das dann wieder?


 
Also ich beim nächsten mal sicherlich nicht.
Ich kaufe mir PCGH (DVD) seit Jahren regelmäßig am Kiosk.
Für solche Aufmacher 'ala "Bild sprach zuerst mit der Frikadelle" Bin ich sicherlich zu Alt.


----------



## The_Unknown (3. August 2011)

*Test des Gehäuses "Lian Li PC-Z60"*

Hallo,

in der letzten Ausgabe (8/2011) gab es ja einen Gehäuse-Test. Dort war auch ein neues Lian Li-Gehäuse (das PC-Z60) zu sehen, versehen mit dem Hinweis, dass dieses Gehäuse gut in den Test gepasst hätte, aber zum Redaktionsschluss nicht verfügbar war. Der Test des PC-Z60 sollte aber in der nächsten Ausgabe (also der 9/2011) nachgeholt werden.

Ich habe heute mal durch die neue Ausgabe geblättert, aber leider habe ich keinen entsprechenden Artikel gefunden. Habe ich ihn nur übersehen, oder habt ihr das Case doch nicht getestet (obwohl "versprochen") 

Ciao The_Unknown


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2011)

Du kaufst das Heft das nächste Mal nicht, weil das Cover doof, aber der Inhalt gewohnt gut war?  Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, komme ich mir mit meinem Fokus auf den inneren Werten (generell) wieder so allein vor ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Systemcrash (3. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, das bei Verfügbarkeit des Zambezi ein größerer AM3+ Mainboardtest kommt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

Ja, sehr wahrscheinlich - wir hätten schon jetzt gerne die Boards für AM3+ mit einem Bulldozer getestet


----------



## headcracker (4. August 2011)

Mist ... meine Ausgabe ist auch heute noch nicht gekommen. Dabei hatte ich so gehofft sie heute zu kriegen, weil ich heute abend für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub fahre ... d.h. ich werde sie erst am 22. August lesen können. 
Wenn sie denn überhaupt kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. August 2011)

Hi,

Bist Du Abonnent? Dann schicke mir doch per PN Deine Abonummer.


----------



## headcracker (4. August 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bist Du Abonnent? Dann schicke mir doch per PN Deine Abonummer.


 
Nein, bin kein Abonnent.
Hab mir nur die Premiumausgabe online bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Artikel auf Seite 84-85: Der Wettbewerb zur Noblorros-Casemod startet nicht wie angekündigt am 3.8., sondern erst am 4.8. Aufgrund eines Herstellerbesuchs mit spontanem Schnelltest hat sich mein Tagesablauf so verändert, dass mir heute nicht mehr ausreichend Zeit dafür zur Verfügung stand. Ich bitte um Verständnis und vertröste euch hiermit auf morgen.


 Jetzt geht's los: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel
Ich bin gespannt, wie das Konzept für das Gewinnspiel ankommt - Viel Spaß beim Mitmachen!


----------



## DaxTrose (4. August 2011)

*AW: Test des Gehäuses "Lian Li PC-Z60"*



The_Unknown schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der letzten Ausgabe (8/2011) gab es ja einen Gehäuse-Test. Dort war auch ein neues Lian Li-Gehäuse (das PC-Z60) zu sehen, versehen mit dem Hinweis, dass dieses Gehäuse gut in den Test gepasst hätte, aber zum Redaktionsschluss nicht verfügbar war. Der Test des PC-Z60 sollte aber in der nächsten Ausgabe (also der 9/2011) nachgeholt werden.
> 
> ...




Genauer gesagt stand dort, dass der Test in einer der nächsten Ausgaben kommt und nicht, dass er in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheint. Hatte mich aber auch schon auf den Test gefreut!


----------



## spockilein (4. August 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab noch mal was zu meckern.
Was habt Ihr Thilo Bayer vor dem schreiben des Editorials gegeben.
Er schreibt wörtlich: "diesmal zusammen mit dem renommierten Hersteller Medion, der für hohe Qualität steht."
Ja wie Lustig ist den das. Medion und hohe Qualität. Bis jetzt dachte ich immer, nur die CB ist von Medion gekauft.
Mit solchen Aussagen macht Ihr Euch Unglaubwürdig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. August 2011)

Ich verabreiche mir meine Medizin grundsätzlich selbst. Für einen Pfleger fühle ich mich doch noch etwas zu jung.

Im Ernst: Was gibt es daran auszusetzen? Wir würden wohl kaum mit Medion zusammenarbeiten, wenn wir nicht davon überzeugt wären, dass die Käufer "unseres" Notebooks hohe Qualität bekommen. Alles andere wäre unglaubwürdig.

Welche konkrete schlechte Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab noch mal was zu meckern.
> Was habt Ihr Thilo Bayer vor dem schreiben des Editorials gegeben.
> ...


 
Medion bietet hohe Qualität und ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Nur weil Aldi inzwischen ausschließlich Medion Computer verkauft und Computer Bild nichts anderes testet, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass Medion Rechner schlecht sind. 

Es sind gute Notebooks, ein Asus Notebook ist nicht besser aber für den Preis in der Regel schlechter ausgestattet, bzw. bestückt.


----------



## spockilein (4. August 2011)

Ich selbst hatte früher innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Notebooks von Medion. Das erste bei real gekauft, die anderen beim roten Riesen. Das erste hatte ich ein halbes Jahr. Davon 5 Monate in Reparatur. Dann hat Ihn  Real endlich zurückgenommen. Bei MM der erste hat 2 Tage gehalten. Umtausch. Mit den anderen auch ständig Ärger gehabt. Abstürze, zu Heiß, und nie Updates für Ihre Produkte. Was auch Freunden und Bekannten so geht. Bei einen Arbeitskollegen war das DVD-laufwerk während der garantie 3 mal defekt (Laptop). Kurz nach Garantieende war es wiedr defekt. Jetzt wollte Medion Geld sehen. Erst vor zwei Jahren passiert. 
Preis/Leistung mag stimmen. Aber hohe Qualität bestimmt nicht. 
Dagegen meine jetztigen Lappis von Nexoc und zwei mal ASUS ohne Probleme. Und gerade Nexoc vermute ich auch nicht als Qualitätsieger. Aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. August 2011)

unkn0wn schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bei meiner Ausgabe sind auf den Seiten 27/28 und 33/34 die verschiedenen Farbebenen nicht direkt übereinander, sondern verschoben.
> Auf Seite 33 stört das nicht, aber auf Seiten mit Fotos, Diagrammen, farbigen Überschriften etc. schon sehr. (Beim lesen der farbigen Überschriften bekommt man davon "Augenkrebs"  )
> ...


 
Tröste dich, bei meiner isses ebenso, dass die farben teils versetzt sind.

Zur Dvd: Die pcgh-ausgaben sind genial. Pdfs sind halt besser zu lagern und zu durchsuchen als alte Ausgaben aus Papier. 

Ansonstenhab ich die Ausgabe nur überflogen, das SSD-Sonderdings is ja ned drinund extra deswegen zusättlich ne Premium zu kaufen muss auch ned sein. Der Vergleich mancher Notebookgrakas als so Mini-dings mit Crysis alleine fand ich ned ganz so den Hit.

E:/

Der Grafikturbo und die 210% stehen doch ned so da, als ob ne mini-karte nun ne 480er einholt??? Da steht klar drauf, dass als Vergleich der Prozessor gmwint ist. Hatte mi h bei den Kommentaren schon bisl gewundert, ob ich da was übersehen hab... Nuja doch nix verpeilt diesbzgl.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

Naja, Medion hat für zu Hause wie ich finde inzwischen recht gute Qualität. Kommt halt auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. On-Road auf VAs nehme ich auch lieber mein T61 oder zur Not was anderes stabiles (ich spreche den Namen nicht aus, den Hersteller mag ich eigentlich nicht, angebissen halt ).


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. August 2011)

Ach, was anderes: warum wird denn für die GTX 470 aus Seite 17 nicht der Peter als Kühket wmpfohlen? Mir fehlt in dem Artikel generell ne Begründung oder Temperaturen oder Lautstärke. Vergleich zum Zlmannist auch keiner drin. Die SpaWas sprecht ihr an, aber bei welchem Kühler reichen die für ne GTX 470 oder ne entsprechende ATI aus? Gibts viel Luft nach oben im Vergleich zu anderen VRMs?


----------



## The_Unknown (4. August 2011)

*AW: Test des Gehäuses "Lian Li PC-Z60"*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt stand dort, dass der Test in einer der nächsten Ausgaben kommt und nicht, dass er in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheint. Hatte mich aber auch schon auf den Test gefreut!


 Oh, das habe ich mir vermutlich "schöngelesen"  Aber wenn ich mir die Lieferzeiten des Gehäuses so anschaue, scheint PCGH auch noch kein Gerät bekommen zu haben. Laut Caseking kommen die nächsten (es gibt wohl schon einige glückliche ) Anfang September.

Momentan ist der Preis aber eh noch viel zu hoch (vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen vergleichbaren Lian Lis). Aber der Test würde mich natürlich trotzdem sehr interessieren.

_Vielleicht könntet ihr ja auch darauf eingehen, ob und wenn ja, für welchen Preis, man eine alternative Deckplatte ohne das Lüfterloch bzw. -gitter (oder zumindest eine Abdeckung dieses Gitters) bekommen kann. Ein 120mm-Lüfter auf der Rückseite sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen und das Gesamtbild nicht so stören _


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich verabreiche mir meine Medizin grundsätzlich selbst. Für einen Pfleger fühle ich mich doch noch etwas zu jung.
> 
> Im Ernst: Was gibt es daran auszusetzen? Wir würden wohl kaum mit Medion zusammenarbeiten, wenn wir nicht davon überzeugt wären, dass die Käufer "unseres" Notebooks hohe Qualität bekommen. Alles andere wäre unglaubwürdig.
> 
> Welche konkrete schlechte Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht?


 
Es geht ja nicht darum, dass Medion schlechte Qualität hat (einigen scheint es zu reichen), sondern wofür der Name steht.
Und ich denke mal, 90% der Leute werden bei Medion eher an "billig" denn an "hochwertig" denken. Letzteres sind Kategorien, in denen typischerweise Apple, Lenovo und vielleicht noch mal die kleinen Vaios oder ein Buisness-Dell genannt werden. Und das ist auch definitiv nicht die Klasse von Medion. Genaugenommen fällt mir momentan gar keine Firma mit längerer, großer Marktpräsenz ein, bei der ich sagen würde "na dann doch lieber Medion". (gibt zwar eine Reihe von Billigheimern - aber wer kennt die?)


Ansonsten mein Feedback & Fragen, soweit ich bislang gelesen habe:

- S.11: Beruhen die Maximalwerte auf Herstellerangaben oder sind das Schätzungen von euch? In beiden Fällen: Wieso sollten CPU-SW soviel weniger verkraften, als GPU-SW?

- S.18: Die Entfehlung von WLPaste für SW halte ich für bedenklich. Es gibt -den Berichten in Waküforen und den Herstellern von Alternativkühlern zu Folge- immer noch genug Hersteller, bei denen die Höhentolleranzen der vielen kleinen Bauteile ein Pad zwingend erforderlich machen.

- S.20: Wie groß war der Abstand zwischen Lüfter und Grafikkarte bei Position2? Sieht mir bedenklich aus, denn in der Realität streicht die Luft leider nicht so schön geschwungen quer durch die Grafikkarte (Genausowenig, wie sie in Position 1 konzentriert über den Chipsatz abbiegen dürfte)

- S.36, zweiter Absatz: Liest sich für mich so, als wäre die PPU 3 Jahre alt und es wäre beeindruckend, dass sie an die GT 240 rankommt. Dabei ist die PPU ein 5 Jahre alter Spezialprozessor, der sich hier mit einer 1,5 Jahre alten Einsteiger-GPU misst - und beide sind euren Messungen nach so lahm, dass man sie bei einer GTX460 einfach nur zusätzlich Strom verbrauchen, aber nichts beschleunigen.

- S.45: Seit wann ist in Kinos interlaced Wiedergabe üblich? In klassischemm, analogen Kino (selbst digitale Produktionen werden oft ausgelichtet - und ihr gebt ja auch keine 2K Auflösung an, als meint ihr das wohl?) ist interlaced unmöglich und es gibt auch keine Verdoppelung der Bildrate, wie im Text beschrieben. Und eine Reduktion des Flackerns durch 48/50i statt 24p ist mir auch nur von CRT-Fernsehern bekannt (und selbst da wurde 50 Hz afaik nur deswegen genommen, weil es zum Stromnetz passt), für 4K digitale Filme gibt es laut Wiki nicht einmal ein spezifiziertes 48p Format. Es würde auch keinen Sinn machen, da sämtliche Kinoprodjektionstechniken es erlauben, einfach das gleiche Bild für 1/24 Sekunde anzuzeigen. Zwischenbilder würden kein flackern verhindern und sie können gegenüber einem gefilmten Bild mit Bewegungsunschärfe auch nicht die Flüssigkeit verbessern - denn die ist ja gegeben. Schärfe ist Mangelware, das sieht man aber auch.

- S.65, PCIeSlots: Wenn das Ding auf der Fensterbank lag, würde ich eher UV in Betracht ziehen. Wärme wäre nicht so gleichmäßig, oder war ständig ein Quad-Single-Slot-SLI-Gespann installiert?

- S.75: Mein einziger echter Kritikpunkt an einer sonst überdurchschnittlich guten Ausgabe (nicht, dass die anderen schlecht wären - aber diesmal waren wirklich einige interessante und gute Artikel dabei. Und ich kann bei technischen Hingergründen und Kühlung sehr meklig sein): Welcher ****** kommt auf die Idee, Beigaben auf eine normale, dünne, reiß- und Verfärbungsempfindliche Seite zu kleben???? Ich hab garantiert 5 Minuten gebraucht, um die WoT-Sachen ohne größeren Schaden rauszulösen, aber ein dicker Fleck bleibt trotzdem. Wenn man sowas schon einkleben muss, dann doch wenigsten auf die Innenseite des robusteren (und meist glatteren) Covers.
In Anbetracht dessen, das im Premium-ohne-DVD-Fall von eine getrennten Charge für Abonnenten die Rede war, frage ich mich aber, wieso man den Kleber nicht ganz weglassen kann?

- S.80: Gerade beim SuperFlower wäre es interessant gewesen, was denn nun passiert, wenn es in eine OCP-Situation kommt.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

Bei den Lesereinsendungen staune ich etwas über eure Antwort beim Leserbrief "Mainboard tauschen ohne Neuinstallation von Windows 7?" Ich staune, weil wenn man sich durchs Forum liest scheint die Forengemeinde genau gegensätzlicher Meinung zu sein. Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps, wie man die Chancen vergrössern kann beim Mainboardwechsel eine Win 7 Neuinstallation zu vermeiden? Etwa so etwas wie beim selben Mainboardhersteller zu bleiben?

Edit:
Beim Artikel "Gehäuse-Luftstrom optimieren" fehlt mir unter dem Abschnitt "Lüfter an der Seite" noch ein paar Infos. 
-Waren die Lüfter einblasend montiert?
-Wo kann man sich die genaue Position der oberen Grafikkarte hinter dem Seitenteil vorstellen? Unterkante obere 120er Lüfterreihe?


----------



## Progs-ID (5. August 2011)

Hey hey,

die Ausgabe ist gekauft, wie die anderen ja auch. 

Bin gespannt auf den Test, wegen dem LIano in Spielen, weil ich mir einen Spiele-PC mit dem bauen wollte. Und einen Home Server auf Linuxbasis wollte ich auch bauen. Kein Scherz. Kommt also alles zur richtigen Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2011)

*@ ruyven_macara*

Medion gehört Lenovo 



> Beruhen die Maximalwerte auf Herstellerangaben oder sind das Schätzungen von euch?


Im Falle der GPUs basierend auf seltenen PDFs und Messwerten.


----------



## spockilein (5. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ruyven_macara*
> 
> Medion gehört Lenovo
> 
> I



Aber auch erst seit kurzen. Und es klingt so, das es der Niedrigpreis (Billig will ich nicht schreiben) wird.
Aber dieses Thema mit ausführlichen Tests, auch sonst eher nicht getesteten Marken wie NEXOC,ist mal ein Vorschlag für ein Spezial.
Ich habe mir schon öfters Überlegt, komplett aufs Lappi umzusteigen und halt alle 2 Jahre ein Neues zu kaufen. Und nicht immer nur 2, 3 Geräte vergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ruyven_macara*
> 
> Medion gehört Lenovo



Das merkt man ja an den neuen Lenovo Produkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im Falle der GPUs basierend auf seltenen PDFs und Messwerten.


 
Wie misst man denn als nicht-Hersteller die maximal über längere Zeit verträgliche Temperatur 
(und was ist mit meiner zweiten Frage?)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2011)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Die "maximal über längere Zeit verträgliche Temperatur" zeigt sich zB bei längeren Kühlertests. btw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

D.h. euch sind schon Boards abgeraucht, weil die Spannungswandler längere Zeit auf 65 °C kamen  

Das erklärt natürlich auch, was du mit einem Triple-40mm Board willst, außer Kollegen nerven


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2011)

Ich meinte die VRMs von Grafikkarten, sorry.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei den Lesereinsendungen staune ich etwas über eure Antwort beim Leserbrief "Mainboard tauschen ohne Neuinstallation von Windows 7?" Ich staune, weil wenn man sich durchs Forum liest scheint die Forengemeinde genau gegensätzlicher Meinung zu sein. Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps, wie man die Chancen vergrössern kann beim Mainboardwechsel eine Win 7 Neuinstallation zu vermeiden? Etwa so etwas wie beim selben Mainboardhersteller zu bleiben?


Ausser bei dem Wechsel von Nvidia Boards runter hatte ich nie größere Probleme, schon mit Win XP nicht.
Intel zu Intel ist dank der Nutzung der Standardtreiber vom OS sowieso schmerzfrei und auch die anderen Hersteller nutzen unter Win 7 ja mittlerweile nurnoch selbige.

Man sollte halt(wenn man sie denn heutzutage überhaupt noch drauf hat) sowas wie S-ATA Treiber vorher wieder auf die Standardvariante zurückfahren.
Der Hersteller des Mobos macht eigentlich garnichts aus, auf den Chip kommt es an.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2011)

Wie sich im Testalltag zeigt, kann man unter Win7 nahezu alles gegen alles tauschen - ohne Bluescreens oder "Fuckups".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich meinte die VRMs von Grafikkarten, sorry.


 
Ok. Bei denen würde ich >100 °C auch nicht empfehlen 
Aber genau deswegen verwundern mich halt die niedrigen CPU-SW-Angaben. Denn das sind quasi die gleichen Bauteile und seitdem keine Elkos mehr verwendet werden, ist auch die Umgebung vergleichbar.




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie sich im Testalltag zeigt, kann man unter Win7 nahezu alles gegen alles tauschen - ohne Bluescreens oder "Fuckups".


 
Systemlaufwerkscontrolleränderungen mag es nicht  (und Konflikte vermutlich zwischen Laufwerkstreibern...)


----------



## Zsinj (5. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Medion gehört Lenovo


Aah, das erklärt auch warum Lenovo im letzten c't Notebook-Servicetest regelrecht abgeschmiert ist.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber genau deswegen verwundern mich halt die niedrigen CPU angaben.


Bin mir nicht sicher, würde aber auf die etwas verschiedenen Fertigungsverfahren tippen.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausser bei dem Wechsel von Nvidia Boards runter hatte ich nie größere Probleme, schon mit Win XP nicht.
> Intel zu Intel ist dank der Nutzung der Standardtreiber vom OS sowieso schmerzfrei und auch die anderen Hersteller nutzen unter Win 7 ja mittlerweile nurnoch selbige.
> 
> Man sollte halt(wenn man sie denn heutzutage überhaupt noch drauf hat) sowas wie S-ATA Treiber vorher wieder auf die Standardvariante zurückfahren.
> Der Hersteller des Mobos macht eigentlich garnichts aus, auf den Chip kommt es an.



Ich hatte unter XP auch mal von einem Sockel 939 Gigabyte auf ein AM2+ Asrock Board gewechselt und keine Probleme gehabt. Bisher hielt ich es für Glück. 
Dann werde ich mir zusammen mit dem neuen Case auch gleich ein AM3+ Board gönnen. Einmal PC zerpflücken und neu aufsetzen gespart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Ich installiere immer neu, wenn ich was wechsel (also nicht, wenn ich eine neue Maus anschließe ).
Insgesamt brauche ich 3 Stunden dafür, dann ist alles fertig, wie ich es gewohnt bin, das ist inzwischen so locker von der Hand, dass mir das einfach fällt als darauf zu hoffen, dass das so läuft.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

Ich probiers einfach aus. Wenn der Rechner öfter wie früher abschmiert wird halt doch neu installiert.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das merkt man ja an den neuen Lenovo Produkten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap... Die Thinkpad-Edge-Serie ist zum schießen hässlich und verdient die Bezeichnung "Thinkpad" aufgrund miserabler Verarbeitung nicht .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte unter XP auch mal von einem Sockel 939 Gigabyte auf ein AM2+ Asrock Board gewechselt und keine Probleme gehabt. Bisher hielt ich es für Glück.
> Dann werde ich mir zusammen mit dem neuen Case auch gleich ein AM3+ Board gönnen. Einmal PC zerpflücken und neu aufsetzen gespart.


 
Marke des Boards ist sowieso egal - wenn dann kommts auf den Chipsatz(-Treiber) an. Da ist XP mit eins der zickigsten Systeme. (mit 98 dagegen bin ich von einem Via KT133 auf einen Intel i875 umgezogen  . Aber dem ist ja egal, auf was für Hardware es laufen soll, solange der RAM nicht über 0,5-1 GB geht)


----------



## nobbi77 (6. August 2011)

Auf der USS NobLorRos: 

Mr Rosstäuscher: Danke für die tollen DVDs, jeder hat jetzt eine bekommen! 

Käptn Nobbi: Ist doch das Mindeste, wenn ich schon persönlich in der Redaktion war 

Mr Schienenbruch: Haben Sie dort etwas ferngemoddet?

Käptn Nobbi: Nicht dass ich wüsste........


----------



## Luke Skywalker (6. August 2011)

Hi,

mir ist auf der Seite 70 in der AM3+ Mainboardübersicht ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen. Beim MSI 990FXA-GD80 steht bei Sonstige Ausstattung : "3x Crossfire-Brücke" , bei meinem Mainboard waren aber 3 SLI Brücken dabei.


----------



## AlexKL77 (7. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nstalliert?
> - S.75: Mein einziger echter Kritikpunkt an einer sonst überdurchschnittlich guten Ausgabe (nicht, dass die anderen schlecht wären - aber diesmal waren wirklich einige interessante und gute Artikel dabei. Und ich kann bei technischen Hingergründen und Kühlung sehr meklig sein): Welcher ****** kommt auf die Idee, Beigaben auf eine normale, dünne, reiß- und Verfärbungsempfindliche Seite zu kleben???? Ich hab garantiert 5 Minuten gebraucht, um die WoT-Sachen ohne größeren Schaden rauszulösen, aber ein dicker Fleck bleibt trotzdem. Wenn man sowas schon einkleben muss, dann doch wenigsten auf die Innenseite des robusteren (und meist glatteren) Covers.
> In Anbetracht dessen, das im Premium-ohne-DVD-Fall von eine getrennten Charge für Abonnenten die Rede war, frage ich mich aber, wieso man den Kleber nicht ganz weglassen kann?


 
Genau das hat mich auch zur Weißglut gebracht.
Man muß super vorsichtig rumfummeln um diesen für mich total unnötigen Guide raus zu bekommen,ohne gleich die superdünne Heftseite zu zerreissen.
Dafür kleben jetzt die beiden Seiten ständig zusammen und das bei dem Artikel der mich am meisten interessiert hat.
Den Schmarn hätte man wirklich in den Umschlag kleben können/müssen,wenn man es schon einklebt.
Das man sich überhaupt erstmal Minutenlang mit so einem Sche*** abgeben muß,kann einen ja nur auf die Palme bringen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

Den Kleber als solche konnte ich bei mir relativ leicht abpulen, nachdem erstmal die Beilage ab war.


----------



## AlexKL77 (7. August 2011)

Ich leider nicht. 
Habe auf der Seite jetzt nen kleinen Flatschen,der zwar so nach und nach seine Klebfähigkeit verliert aber sieht halt Mist aus.
Sowas muß doch einfach nicht sein.
Wenn ich mir mein Heft gekauft habe,will ich auch gleich lesen und mich nicht mit so nem Mist nerven lassen müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. August 2011)

Bei mir haben manche Seiten der Ausgabe 3D Effekt.
Die Druck ist wohl etwas danebengegangen...leider hab ich keine 3D Brille zur Hand


----------



## chickenwingattack (9. August 2011)

bei mir auch... aber halb so wild
richtig gut finde die alten Ausgaben als pdf jetzt kann ich endlich die alten aufn Müll, endlich mehr Platz im Zimmer


----------



## AlexKL77 (9. August 2011)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> jetzt kann ich endlich die alten aufn Müll


Das geht ja gar nicht.
Was sollte ich dann bitte auf dem "Thron" lesen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2011)

Subnotebook FTW


----------



## AlexKL77 (9. August 2011)

Na ja,vielleicht etwas zu unhandlich für das WC.
Und nach einem ordentlichen Chinesischen oder Mexikanischen Essen am Vortag,könnte das Display etwas zu stark beschlagen.


----------



## elwu (12. August 2011)

Hallo,

wieder mal eine sehr informative Ausgabe! Zum Bericht ab S.26, 'Günstige Spielmacher': die empfohlene MSI 6870 Hawk ist sicher ein feines Teil! Wenn es denn erhältlich ist. 

Ich habe aufgrund von Testergebnissen bei der HWLuxx-Konkurrenz am 4. Juni für 145€ bei KM Elektronik bestellt. Damals war sie laut Webshop in diversen Filialen sofort abholbereit. Nur nicht in der Versandzentrale und 'meiner' Filiale. Aber da stand auch was von in Kürze lieferbar, also kein Problem. Schön wärs.

Einen Monat später habe ich im KM-Hauptquartier nachgefragt. Leider, leider könne man nicht nachvollziehen warum das automatsche Zuteilungssystem in diesem Fall nicht funktioniert habe. Jedenfalls gibt es sie immer noch nicht in dieser Filiale, dafür in diversen anderen - man werde persönlich dafür sorgen, dass sofort eine entsprechend umdisponiert wird.

Vier Wochen später, sie war zwischenzeitlich  immer wieder mal in irgendeiner anderen Filiale als verfügbar aufgeführt, noch mal gefragt: leider leider usw. wie gehabt. Die zwischenzeitlichen Verfügbar-Listungen in anderen Filialen wären z.B. durch Rückläufer erklärbar. Aktuell ist ist sie bei KM überhaupt nicht mehr gelistet. In der Versandzentrale gab es sie übrigens die ganze Zeit nicht. 

So weit, so schlecht. Kann ja mal vorkommen, dass ein Händler zu gering disponiert hat. Ich habe zudem über viele Jahre hin bei vielen Käufen keinerlei Beschwerdegründe gegen KM gehabt, sondern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich habe die Karte all die Zeit auch bei den anderen Anbietern im Netz verfolgt: meist gar nicht, nur ab und an mal hier mal angeblich sofort lieferbar. Aber höchstens einen Tag lang, dann wurde sie schon wieder als im Rückstand etc. gekennzeichnet. 

Teurer gelistet ist sie natürlich mittlerweile auch. Mein Fazit: die Karte existiert allenfalls in homöopathischen Stückzahlen. Zeitschriften werden natürlich bevorzugt zu Testzwecken beliefert, das ist ja auch gut so. Wenn das Produkt dann allerdings über mehrere Monate hinweg für Endverbraucher de facto nicht verfügbar ist, oder bestenfalls vereinzelt und zu höheren Preisen, ist das völlig inakzeptabel. 

Mich interessiert: ist so etwas nach den Erfahrungen von PCGH und der Community ein Einzelfall, oder kommt es bei anderen Händlern und anderen Herstellern auch (öfter) vor, ist also fast schon branchenübliches Geschäftsgebaren?

/elwu,


auch recht, dann warte ich halt auf die 7xxx-Serie, kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2011)

Die 5870 ist Monate nach dem Release in allen Versionen im Preis gestiegen weil sie so beliebt war.
Manchmal ist Marktwirtschaft halt schon etwas nervig.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2011)

Vor ein paar Wochen gab's die Karte subjektiv "zum Ausverkauf" für weniger als 140 Euro. Da war sie tatsächlich bei vielen Shops zu diesem Preis lieferbar (angezeigt lieferbar, wir haben keine Testbestellungen durchgeführt ). Klar, dass sie deswegen in den Test musste. Als das Heft herauskam, wurde die Lieferlage immer düsterer und der Preis stieg in der Zwischenzeit um 20 Euro. Das Kontingent und die Preisstabilität einer Grafikkarte können wir leider nicht zuverlässig einschätzen. Klar ist jedoch: Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Ausnahme, normalerweise gibt's keine derartigen Probleme und auch der Preis ändert sich nicht so krass zwischen Testschluss und Hefterscheinen. 

Ich klopfe mal bei MSI, mit der Frage, ob die R6870 Hawk offiziell noch am Leben ist.  Und wenn nicht: Die Info, dass die Karte sehr gut ist, hilft ja auch beim Gebrauchtkauf ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## elwu (14. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> normalerweise gibt's keine derartigen Probleme und auch der Preis ändert sich nicht so krass zwischen Testschluss und Hefterscheinen.
> 
> Ich klopfe mal bei MSI, mit der Frage, ob die R6870 Hawk offiziell noch am Leben ist.



Hallo,

ja, sehr gute Idee, auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt! Und beim klopfen vielleicht auch gleich mal auf diese, nun ja, Auffälligkeiten bzgl. Verfügbarkeit und Preisentwicklung hinweisen?

/elwu


----------



## Sauerland (15. August 2011)

Also an für sich ist das Heft wie immer nicht schlecht.

Nur Leute, bitte begebt euch doch nicht auf das Niveau der "Bildzeitung".

Was soll das mit bis zu 210% mehr bei der Grafileistung. Aber hallo, wo gibt es bei der "Grafileistung" einen derartigen Schub.

Der Einsatz der GPU für andere Dinge wie FoldingHome oder der mathematischen Berechnung von Physikalischen Effekten oder beschleunigung der Video wiedergabe mit hilfe von speziellen Programmen stellt doch keine leistungssteigerung der Grafikkarte dar, sondern lediglich die Ausnutzung entsprechender Resourcen. 


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. August 2011)

@Sauerland:
Ich hab dazu schonmal was geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-09-2011-a.html#post3277479 Bildzeitung wäre gewesen, wenn wir extra für diesen Test eine besonders langsame CPU wie einen Atom oder C-50 hergenommen und dann +210*0*% geschrieben hätten. Oder es gar nicht erst getestet hätten, sondern uns auf die Angaben von Herstellern gestützt…

Im Anhang die entsprechenden Teile der drei Titel: Magazin, DVD plus und Premium. Wo steht da was von „210% mehr bei der Grafi(*k*)leistung”?

_edit: 200% Mehr Grafikleistung stand anfangs irrtümlich im Titel der Newsmeldung zum neuen Heft. Das wurde allerdings zwischenzeitlich korrigiert._


----------



## Verox (15. August 2011)

ääh ... wann hatte es laut video denn für ausgabe 09/2011 in Fürth mal 30 Grad  ich weiß ich bin von 1.-12.august nicht vor die Tür gegangen wegen Klausuren aber 30 Grad  .... dann hab ich in Erlangen wohl irgedwas vom Leben verpasst


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2011)

So heiß war's in der Tat. Kurz. Gestern übrigens auch: 29-30 Grad ... gefolgt von einem nassen Weltuntergang.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## spockilein (15. August 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> @Sauerland:
> Ich hab dazu schonmal was geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-09-2011-a.html#post3277479 Bildzeitung wäre gewesen, wenn wir extra für diesen Test eine besonders langsame CPU wie einen Atom oder C-50 hergenommen und dann +210*0*% geschrieben hätten. Oder es gar nicht erst getestet hätten, sondern uns auf die Angaben von Herstellern gestützt…
> 
> Im Anhang die entsprechenden Teile der drei Titel: Magazin, DVD plus und Premium. Wo steht da was von „210% mehr bei der Grafi(*k*)leistung”?
> ...



Es steht auf dem Cover: Grafikturbo für Spiele und Anwendungen, Daneben im roten Stern: Plus 210% Leistung

Erst im kleiner geschriebenen steht was von : bis zu.
Aber In der Schlagzeile sprecht Ihr von 210% mehr Spieleleistung. Da hilft auch kein Irgendwieerklärungsversuch.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2011)

Ja, es steht dort in der Tat: "Plus 210%" im Gegensatz zur CPU. Wer den Artikel ließt bekommt es aber auch so mit. Für alle anderen steht es sogar nochmal drunter. Ich wüsste nicht, wo die Bildzeitung oder irgendein anderes Boulevardkäseblatt das auch noch für die, die es nicht auf dem ersten Blick "sehen" drunterschreibt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. August 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Es steht auf dem Cover: Grafikturbo für Spiele und Anwendungen, Daneben im roten Stern: Plus 210% Leistung
> 
> Erst im kleiner geschriebenen steht was von : bis zu.
> Aber In der Schlagzeile sprecht Ihr von 210% mehr Spieleleistung. Da hilft auch kein Irgendwieerklärungsversuch.


 
Nein, da steht nicht "210% mehr Spieleleistung". Da steht.

Grafikturbo für Spiele und Anwendungen. Stern: Plus 210% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Sauerland (16. August 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, da steht nicht "210% mehr Spieleleistung". Da steht.
> 
> Grafikturbo für Spiele und Anwendungen. Stern: Plus 210% mehr Leistung.


 
Nun, ich mag als kritischer Leser, aber dennoch als alter Dauerkäufer und eigentlich auch sehr interessierter Leser eurer Zeitschrift etwas losgetreten zu haben, wo ihr offensichtlich sehr genervt drauf reagiert, wenn man bedenkt wer sich seitens der Zeitschrift alles zu Wort gemeldet hat.

Ihr schreibt groß rot hinterlegt, damit es sofort auffällt, "Grafikturbo " darunter selbstverständlich kleiner - damits passt, für Spiele und Anwendungen und daneben in den Stern Plus 210% Leistung.

Mir ist als Computerfreak der ersten Stunden natürlich bekannt, dass es "kaum" Programme gibt die die Leistung der GPU umsetzen. Ich weiss auch, dass man keiner GPU auf normalen, wenn überhaupt einem Weg einen Schub von 210%+ verpassen kann.

Nur leider gibt es unzählige User die nicht soviel Ahnung haben, aber dennoch gerne basteln und sich vielleicht nur aus diesem Grund eure Zeitung gekauft haben und nun eventuell, drastisch ausgedrückt stink sauer sind.

Klar, Werbung auf dem Cover ist nur Werbung. Aber so reißerisch, ich glaub das habt ihr nicht nötig.

Nichts desto trotz zeigt der Artikel aber auf, dass die Versprechen sowohl von AMD noch von Nvidia die GPU-Leistung als Powerschub bei Anwendungen zu nutzen noch weit von der Realität entfernt sind. Weniger als eine Hand voll Programme, na toll.


Gruß


----------



## spockilein (16. August 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Nun, ich mag als kritischer Leser, aber dennoch als alter Dauerkäufer und eigentlich auch sehr interessierter Leser eurer Zeitschrift etwas losgetreten zu haben, wo ihr offensichtlich sehr genervt drauf reagiert, wenn man bedenkt wer sich seitens der Zeitschrift alles zu Wort gemeldet hat.
> 
> Ihr schreibt groß rot hinterlegt, damit es sofort auffällt, "Grafikturbo " darunter selbstverständlich kleiner - damits passt, für Spiele und Anwendungen und daneben in den Stern Plus 210% Leistung.
> 
> ...



Unterschrieben.
Besser kann man es glaub ich nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. August 2011)

Ich sag's mal so: Wer die IVW-Zahlen länger als zwei Monate beobachtet, weiß, dass es heutzutage jede Zeitschrift nötig hat, gesehen zu werden. Der Inhalt mutiert deswegen aber nicht zu konstruierten Tests, damit wir möglichst hohe Zahlen anpreisen können. Wenn jeder Käufer mindestens zwei Freunde mobilisiert, die das Heft nun auch regelmäßig kaufen, können wir das Cover auch weiß lassen.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir eine typische Wand von Computermagazinen angucke, dann würde eine "White Issue" sicherlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen, als ein "+210% whatever"-Versprechen. Denn letzteres ist bei Computermagazinen in etwa so exotisch, wie schwarze Schrift auf ~weißem Papier.

Im Ernst: Merkt ihr das in den Verkaufszahlen, wenn wir ein besonders toll klingendes Versprechen aufs Cover druckt? Ich persönlich würde deswegen nie eine Zeitschrift kaufen und bei gehäuftem auftreten eher Rückschlüsse auf die Seriosität, denn auf den Inhalt ziehen.


Ansonsten hatte ich ja mal versprochen, mein Gemecker zu erweitern. (Ich würde mich übrigens weiterhin über eine Antwort zur Temperaturgrenze von MB-SW freuen). Viel Emotionen weckendes gabs da aber irgendwie nicht mehr (danke für den Hydra-Test), deswegen nur - passend zur Titeldiskussion - eine Anmerkung zum Monitorartikel ab Seite 88: Der wird auch auf der Titelseite mit "LCD-Tuning" beworben, enthält aber zum Großteil Informationen, über die man sich schon vor dem Kauf Gedanken machen müsste. Zum Umgang mit bereits vorhandenem Material ("Tuning") gibt es eigentlich nur Soft TH und eine Reihe von Dingen, die man mit "Klicken sie in den selbsterklärenden Menüs einzelner Features auf die selbsterklärenden Schaltflächen" hätte abhaken können.
(Was den Artikel nicht schlecht macht - aber trotz penibler Befolgung aller relevanten Tipps habe ich mit meinem Monitor immer noch nicht "das perfekte Bild", das die Überschrift verspricht  )


----------



## Lorin (17. August 2011)

Damit ich gar nicht mit solchen +210%-Geschichten konforntiert werde, möchte ich hier gerne nochmal anregen Abonnenten mit einem seperaten Cover zu versorgen (was weiss ich, Detailaufnahmen von coolen Casemods, irgendwas ästhetisch wertvolles. Gesleevte Kabel bei offener Blende mit schwarzem Hintergrund, so Zeug halt.)

Ansonsten war ich mit der aktuellen Ausgabe (bin jetzt soweit durch) mal wieder ziemlich zufrieden.

Die CPUs/APUs mit Noten zu vergleichen finde ich klasse, solange der alte Leistungsindex erhalten bleibt, wo es wirklich nur um die Rohleistung geht. Würde ein super "Boxed"-Kühler eigentlich auch zu einer Aufwertung in dieser neuen Bewertungssystematik führen?

So long, macht weiter so. 


Offtopic:
Ihr solltet mal rüber zu den Kollegen der PCGames gehen und Ihnen mit schwerer Hardware (Asus DCII-Kühler meets Redakteurskopf) drohen! Die lästern immer mal wieder über euch in Ihren Podcasts. Irgendwie seid ihr für die die Nerds unter den Nerds  Aber was für ne Graka sie in ihren Privat-PCs haben wissen se nicht. Vielleicht wäre da ein Pflichtag pro Monat in der PCGH-Redaktion ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine typische Wand von Computermagazinen angucke, dann würde eine "White Issue" sicherlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen, als ein "+210% whatever"-Versprechen.


[x]Dafür .


----------



## Zsinj (17. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine typische Wand von Computermagazinen angucke, dann würde eine "White Issue" sicherlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen, als ein "+210% whatever"-Versprechen. Denn letzteres ist bei Computermagazinen in etwa so exotisch, wie schwarze Schrift auf ~weißem Papier.





> Im Ernst: Merkt ihr das in den Verkaufszahlen, wenn wir ein besonders toll klingendes Versprechen aufs Cover druckt? Ich persönlich würde deswegen nie eine Zeitschrift kaufen und bei gehäuftem auftreten eher Rückschlüsse auf die Seriosität, denn auf den Inhalt ziehen.


Wohl Wahr.
Wenn ich die ganze Regenbogen-Möchtegern-PC-Zeitschriften an der Wand sehe, bekomme ich zwischenzeitlich eher das würgen. Vor allem seit ich das letzte mal in der Bibliothek nach Tests gesucht habe und mir dabei mehrere Datenblattvergleiche untergekommen sind. Einen brauchbaren Test habe ich dabei nicht gefunden 

_Außerdem müsste ein regelmäßiger Leser solcher Möchtegern Blätter inzwischen einen 486 unter dem Schreibtisch stehen haben, der jeden i7 abzieht. _


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2011)

Um mal zum Cover zu kommen: Mehrere Freunde und ich selbst fanden zum Beispiel das Coverdesign der PCGHX-Zeitschriften ansprechender. Weil es eben nicht das Mainstream-Zeugs war mit Aussagen, die als "Locksatz" verstanden werden könnten .


----------



## Sauerland (19. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so: Wer die IVW-Zahlen länger als zwei Monate beobachtet, weiß, dass es heutzutage jede Zeitschrift nötig hat, gesehen zu werden. Der Inhalt mutiert deswegen aber nicht zu konstruierten Tests, damit wir möglichst hohe Zahlen anpreisen können. Wenn jeder Käufer mindestens zwei Freunde mobilisiert, die das Heft nun auch regelmäßig kaufen, können wir das Cover auch weiß lassen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Aber hallo,

merkst du, was du hier mit deinem Kommentar aussagst.

Ihr nutzt diese reizerische Aufmache, um mehr Leser anzulocken.

Entschuldigng, aber sowas ist doch ärmlich.

Ich kaufe eure Zeitschrift von Anbeginn an weil dort häufig interessante Artikel drin stehen, die mich interessieren. Wenn ich allerdings mit derartigen Covern angelockt werde, um dann festzustellen dass das äußere nicht dem inneren entspricht, dann kann das bei so manch einem Leser sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen. Gleiches hab ich auch schon bei der PCPraxis z.B. im Forum gelesen, wo sich viele Leute über die Anpreisung auf dem Cover mit die "Vollversion" beschwert haben, die dann lediglich eine Testversion war.

Eine gute Zeitschrift besticht du gute redaktionelle Arbeit. In eurem Fall dann gut ausgearbeitete Berichte unter Heranbeziehung von knallharten Fakten zur Hard-/Software. Nicht aber mit derartigen Covern. Vielleicht wäre es ja einfach besser gewesen, ihr hättet geschrieben "die Möglichkeit bis zu 210% Mehrleistung mit diverser oder optimaler Software aus einer GPU heraus zu holen". Sowas lockt auch Neukunden an, entspricht allerdings dann wieder einer korrekten Ansage.

Wie schon in anderen Berichten gesagt, derartige Informationen interessieren mich sehr, da ich mir mit der Unterstützung bzw. Ausnutzung der immer noch überwiegend brachliegenden GPU-Leistung einen gewissen Leistungsschub im PC Bereich vorstellen kann.

Allerdings will und wollte ich auch niemanden persönlich angreifen, sowas wäre unter meinem Verständnis der freien Meinungsäusserung, sondern nur auf einen Makel hinweisen, damit eure Zeitschrift für die Zukunft noch besser wird und damit auch mehr Leser bekommt.


Gruß


----------



## TankCommander (22. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Ein dickes Lob* für das SSD Spezial in der Premium 09/2011

Gruß Tank


----------



## Jooschka (23. August 2011)

Hey LEute!

Zum *wiederholten* Male ist auch in dieser Ausgabe die mitgelieferte DVD völlig verschmutzt und weist leichte Kratzer auf! Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr das hinkrigt, aber die DVD liegt doch einfach nur in einer Papphülle... wie können da Flecken auf die Oberfläche kommen? Auf der anderen Seite findet man zwar recht wenig Schmiere, dafür aber kleine Kratzer! 

Dazu kommt eine überragende Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit beim kopieren der 3,83 gb PDF's der letzten 10 Jahre von sagenhaften *2,86 mb/s* !!! Das kann nicht euer Qualitätsanspruch sein! 
Ich würde euer DVD-Press-Firma mal ordentlich in den Arsch treten!

Lg


----------



## Top Banana (24. August 2011)

Onlineshop Alternate 

Ich finds eine frechheit von PCGH uns immer diese Werbung von diesem unfähigen Onlineshop unterzujubeln.

Hab am 15.08   9 Positionen  über ca. 700 € bestellt. Ein Artikel war mit " Im Zulauf " gekennzeichnet. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass dieser Artikel am 16.08 Lieferbar ist. Leider hab ich bis heute immer noch keine Lieferung erhalten, da immer wieder andere Aritkel nicht lieferbar sind.

Ich versteh ja, dass nicht immer alle Artikel lieferbar sind, aber dann auf der Webseite falsche Auskünfte zu geben ist das letzte. Der Witz bei der Sache ist, als ich am 15.08 bestellte, war das Gehäuse, das ich wollte nicht Lieferbar, kein Problem bestellte ich dann bei Amazon, toll steht jetzt schon fast zwei Wochen bei mir zu Hause, Hät ich dass gewusst hätte ich die anderen Artikel die nicht lieferbar waren auch bei Amazon bestellt. Nur mal ein Kliener Einblick, In wirklichkeit ist mir heute Morgen der Arsch geplatzt. 

Würde hier auch mal gerne einen Thread aufmachen, in dem man Feedback über online Bestellungen machen kann, natürlich nur PC Hardware, da ich denke, dass die üblichen Bewertungen im Netz gefaked sind. 

Wär vielleicht auch mal einen Test Wert wie die Firmen wirklich logistisch aufgestellt sind  und Ihre Programme handhaben.


----------



## elwu (24. August 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich klopfe mal bei MSI, mit der Frage, ob die R6870 Hawk offiziell noch am Leben ist.




Hallo,

und, wie war die Antwort? In den letzten Tagen taucht die Karte vereinzelt wieder auf, bei einigen Versendern zwischendrin mal angeblich auch sofort lieferbar, ab schlanken 180€ plus Versandkosten.... Das ist mittlerweile arg dubios, das Bild,d as MSI hier abgibt.

/elwu


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. August 2011)

Ich hab mir noch einmal den Bericht zu Folding@Home auf Seite 42 angeschaut. Ich muss sagen gut, dass auch der Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarten allein gemessen wurde. 
Allerdings stimmt das ganze dann bei der CPU (SMP) nicht mehr, dort ist der Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems als Verbrauch der GPU angegeben. Besser wäre da ein Verbrauchswert der CPU gewesen.
Abgesehen davon ist der PPD-Wert der CPU für SMP mehr als gering. Ich hab den Takt zwar nicht mehr im Kopf aber selbst bei 3,4 GHz müsste die CPU mehr als 15.000 PPD schaffen und nicht nur so wenig wie angegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. August 2011)

Die 15k kriegst du nur, wenn du die besonders bezuschussten Adv-WUs machst, und auch dann nur, wenn du soundsoviele abgeliefert hast. Da dieser Extra-Bonus nur für den CPU-Client und nur für Dauerfalter (wg. sehr kurzer Deadlines) gilt,  aber keinen fairen Vergleich der Rechenleistung erlaubt (und AFAIK demnächst eh wieder abgeschafft werden soll), haben wir nur den ganz normalen SMP-Client laufen gelassen.

Was den CPU-Verbrauch angeht: Ich dachte, dadurch, dass dieselben Werte direkt übereinanderstehen, wäre klar, dass hier das Komplettsystem nochmals angegeben ist. Hätte man aber auch weglassen und auf „NA” setzen können, ja.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. August 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die 15k kriegst du nur, wenn du die besonders bezuschussten Adv-WUs machst, und auch dann nur, wenn du soundsoviele abgeliefert hast. Da dieser Extra-Bonus nur für den CPU-Client und nur für Dauerfalter (wg. sehr kurzer Deadlines) gilt,  aber keinen fairen Vergleich der Rechenleistung erlaubt (und AFAIK demnächst eh wieder abgeschafft werden soll), haben wir nur den ganz normalen SMP-Client laufen gelassen.


Sollten mit den Adv-WUs die BigAdv-WUs gemeint sein, dann stimmt das so nicht. Damit sind dann eher so 30k PPD aufwärts drin. Den Extra-Bonus für schnelle zurückliefern der WU gibt es bei allen SMP-WUs und AFAIK soll etwas entsprechendes auf in Zukunft für die GPUs eingeführt werden. Was den fairen Vergleich der Rechenleistung angeht stimme ich zu, da wäre es gut, wenn es wie unter Linux beim SMP noch eine Anzeige der erreichten FOLPS gäbe.

BTW: Mit welchem Treiber und mit welchem Takt lief denn die HD5770 und welche WUs hat sie gerechnet?



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was den CPU-Verbrauch angeht: Ich dachte, dadurch, dass dieselben Werte direkt übereinanderstehen, wäre klar, dass hier das Komplettsystem nochmals angegeben ist. Hätte man aber auch weglassen und auf „NA” setzen können, ja.


Ok da hatte ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. September 2011)

Top Banana schrieb:


> Onlineshop Alternate
> 
> Ich finds eine frechheit von PCGH uns immer diese Werbung von diesem unfähigen Onlineshop unterzujubeln....


 
Beschwer dich über die Redaktionelle Arbeit oder die Qualität der DVDs aber nicht über die Werbung.
Die gehört nun mal dazu und es ist doch vollkommen egal von wem die ist.Da haben die Redakteure doch eh nix mit am Hut.
Probleme hat jeder irgendwann mal mit irgendeinem Shop,sei es weil man selbst Tomaten auf den Augen hatte oder beim Shop Mist passiert ist.
Vielleicht machst du dir auch mal nen Gedanken drüber,das da auch nur Menschen arbeiten,die gelegentlich mal nen Fehler machen könnten.Niemand ist perfekt,zum Glück.
Habe schon sehr häufig bei Alternate bestellt und kann wirklich nur gutes über den Laden sagen.
Aber ich kritisiere jetzt doch nicht die Redakteure für die Werbung in ihrer Zeitschrift,nur weil ich gerade mal ein Problem mit denen habe.
Das ist doch schon ziemlich neben der Spur.


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

Das Archiv auf DVD ist mal wieder suuuuper! Danke! Als es das noch nicht gab, fand ich es ein bisschen schade, dass man bereits gekaufte Ausgaben nicht parallel dazu in der elektronischen Version bekommen hat. Aber das Archiv entschädigt für alles. 

Dann endlich mal das Thema welches mich schon immer brennend interessiert hat, auch dafür tausend Dank: Zusammenhang zwischen Lebensdauer und Temperatur (Seite 12), da ich Moment bei meinem Rampage III Extreme hohe Chipsatz-Temperaturen habe! Laut Doktor[ASUS] aber noch O.K.


----------



## elwu (6. September 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich klopfe mal bei MSI, mit der Frage, ob die R6870 Hawk offiziell noch am Leben ist.




Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin, zu nerven: kam da mal eine Antwort?

Leider ist die Karte nach wie vor nur sehr sporadisch als lieferbar gelistet. Und wenn, dann zu mindestens 170€.

Eine gleichwertige Alternative (Baulänge, Lautstärke, Performance, Leistungsaufnahme, Anschlüsse....) ist mir nicht bekannt. Schon gar nicht für den damals beworbenen Preis um ~140€ 

Mift.

/elwu


----------

